# Webtop On .893 & Fxz Questions & Answers?!



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

If you get .892 fxz, and replace it with .893 system.img, radio.img, grfs.img aka... (webtop), etc... in the tar.gz file, will this run in RDS Lite?


----------

